# [SOLVED] Multiple TV Episodes On DVD?



## Undertaker (Jun 19, 2005)

How can I put multiple TV episodes onto a DVD? They are currently in .avi format using Xvid codec. I have several DVD burner programs, but they only put one episode on the entire disc. I can use Nero or others to do it, but they only burn as data and I need to use the DVDs on regular players. They are not DivX compatable. Can this be done? Thanks.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Multiple TV Episodes On DVD?*

If you have Nero Vision Express within your Nero aplication you can use it to author a DVD with multiple files - just open and follow the prompts, dragging and dropping each file - Nero will detect each as a separate menu item.
If you don't have Vision Express, try DVD Flick, an excellent freebie DVD authoring tool.


----------



## JDowney (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: Multiple TV Episodes On DVD?*

Hi 

I use a program called ConvertXtoDVD3. This program will also convert your avi/mpeg files (including multi files) into DVD format. Program has become one of my favoriate utilities...

Regards
Jeff


----------



## Undertaker (Jun 19, 2005)

*Re: Multiple TV Episodes On DVD?*

I have already tried Nero, I wanted to put 4 episodes on my DVD, but it was gonna take 262 HRS. That's right 262! Can you imagine a week and a half to convert and burn 4 TV episodes :Wow1: DVDFlick won't allow seperate episodes. It burns one then asks for a new disc. I'll give ConvertXtoDVD3 a look and see if I can use it. Thanks


----------



## dashingw (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Multiple TV Episodes On DVD?*

I do all my TV series in xvid and burn them to a DVD as data with Nero. Save all the hassle and just buy a $29.99 Philips DVD player that plays everything or better yet pay buy a player that takes a memory stick like my LG does and then you don't even have to burn them, just drag to a stick. Just giving a couple other options ....

Dash


----------

